# Périphérique USB qui se fait oublier sous Parallels



## kranker (27 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème avec un périphérique USB lorsque je suspends ma machine virtuelle sous Parallels Desktop.
Le périphérique qui marche parfaitement avant la suspensions ne fonctionne plus à la reprise de la machine virtuelle alors que le driver est toujours actif.
Il faut que je débranche le port usb plusieurs fois que je relance le driver avant qu'il n'accepte de se relancer.
J'ai l'impression qu'à la reprise de la machine virtuelle il change d'identification.
Par exemple j'ai déjà plusieurs ref pour ce même périphérique: SpaceNavigator.








Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Janvier 2017)

Salut

Et si tu essaies de mettre ta machine virtuelle en pause au lieu de la suspendre, tu as les mêmes symptômes?


----------



## kranker (30 Janvier 2017)

Zut je n'ai pas eu de mail m'indiquant que j'avais une réponse.

Alors, lorsque je mets la machine en pause, pas de problème à la reprise le driver est fonctionnel.
Lorsque je la suspends, le voyant led est toujours allumé mais le driver ne marche plus. il faut alors que je débranche, que je ferme tous les services 3DX software et que je les relance. Mais ca ne marche pas systématiquement.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Janvier 2017)

Donc la solution est peut être de ne plus mettre ta machine virtuelle en "suspension".


----------



## kranker (1 Février 2017)




----------

